# Where's April.....



## Tom-TN (May 3, 2013)

It's days like this that have me daydreaming about April and my week of fishing the Panhandle Piers.....


----------



## dsj1000 (Jan 21, 2016)

I think it is days like that that make the trip to another area last a life time. Stay warm and resist the urge to give up! The fishing will be worth it later!!


----------



## Tom-TN (May 3, 2013)

LOL. I go through this every winter. I really enjoy fishing for sauger and crappie during the winter, but the warm days in the Panhandle every spring sure feel good. Plus, the fish fight harder........


----------



## Scott9310 (Jan 24, 2016)

Agreed I'm not going to want to leave this place.


----------



## WeathermanTN (Oct 3, 2014)

Tom-Tn, where in Tennessee are you? We have a place on Watts Bar, but spend a lot of the year in Gulf Shores. We've had a place on Mobile Bay since 2000; dang salt water is a very expensive, but fun, addiction!


----------



## Tom-TN (May 3, 2013)

We live in Bon Aqua, in Hickman County about 45 minutes west of Nashville. About the farthest east I hang out is on Dale Hollow.


----------



## blanetankersley (Jan 17, 2009)

I need to get with you Tennessee guys and go down with yall! I use to live in OB, wouldnt mind helping with gas to get there and I have my own place to stay


----------



## Tom-TN (May 3, 2013)

Hey Blane, where do you live? I have always fished Navarre in April trying to catch the cobia, kings, spanish and pompano together. This year I am leaving here April 3rd, and coming back on the 10th.


----------



## WeathermanTN (Oct 3, 2014)

We're over near the Bon Secour in the southeast corner of Mobile Bay.


----------

